# no dhcp client installed...but there is [SOLVED]

## acee2bee

so on boot, i have net.eth0 set to start in default run-level.  it fails everytime saying that there is no dhcp client installed.  oddly enough i have dhcpcd 3.x installed.  if i manually run 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 i get an ip, and can ping stuff, and ssh, and see my wonderful ip in ifconfig.

i tried starting sshd following that, but then it went through the starting eth0 service, and failed with the no dhcp client installed again, and sshd failed beacuse net.eth0 wasn't started.  this also has the effect of messing up my connection setup through running dhcpcd on my own.  i have to find the dhcp process and kill it in order to manually get an ip again later.  

not really sure what to think of this?  should i get rid of dhcp and just give my box a static ip, its on my own lan so i could do that.  but anyone have any idea what is really going on here so i can fix it?

thanks in advanceLast edited by acee2bee on Wed May 02, 2007 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex6z

I don't know what I'm talking about, but maybe you need to update /etc/conf.d/net, run env-update, run etc-update, or emerge base(?)-system.  I dunno.

----------

## John R. Graham

Not a new problem, right?  This is a setup problem?  Please confirm that you're running that latest stable dhcpcd, thus:

```
mercury ~ # which dhcpcd

/sbin/dhcpcd

mercury ~ # equery list -i dhcpcd

[ Searching for package 'dhcpcd' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1 (0)

mercury ~ # 
```

In addition, here's a minimal sane /etc/conf.d/net for you to compare against:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

```

If any of that is different, fix it and try again.  If not...well, I'll have to think about that a little bit.    :Smile:    If not, could you post the exact messages you see when you start your interface?

- John

----------

## acee2bee

i have dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1, same as you john_r_graham.  my /etc/conf.d/net was pretty basic, almost straight out of the install docs, but i decided to give yours a try.  same problem though.  and yes I am assuming it's a setup problem.  reason being is that one day my integrated nic died on me, tried adding this new one to existing setup to no avail, namely i couldn't figure out how to configure new hardware with the existing system.  eventually just decided a fresh install:  had the issue of gentoo livecd's, as well as fedora installs working properly with my new nic, but any gentoo install i did, would result in some sort of nic problem.  so maybe i've got something wrong right from the start of my setting up the machine?  

but the error i'm getting is killing me, because i know and can show i actually have a dhcp client installed.  this is the message i get:

```
# /etc/ini.d/net.eth0 start

*Starting eth0

*  Bring up eth0

*     dhcp

*     No DHCP client installed           [!!]
```

but my equery equery results are identical to yours, so i'm assuming it's a stable version of dhcpcd (no ~x86), my driver is loaded, can get an ip with dhcpcd eth0, and this latest time i've even tried out your /etc/conf.d/net cause well i make mistakes, so thought that might have been it.  

appreciate the advice.

----------

## UberLord

emerge -1 baselayout

etc-update

----------

## acee2bee

that fixed it.  thanks for the responses

----------

